# Majestic Foutain Pen Nib



## DavidSpavin (Aug 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if the nib on the Majestic pen is replacable and how to do it if it is.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wiz9777 (Aug 19, 2012)

Isn't it just a #6?
Dosn't the housing and nib just unscrew out of the section? 
I ask because I am ordering that as my next FP but I was going to order a B nib from Meisternibs. If it is anything like the other FP's that I have made it should be very easy. Meisternibs.com even has a few videos showing how.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 19, 2012)

It's a 6MM nib and here is a video I made on how to change it.

CLASSIC NIB - videos


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 19, 2012)

http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/fp_nib_replacement.pdf


----------



## chrisk (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes the Majestic's nib is replaceable with a #6 nib either for sure with a Bock or a Heritance or (to be confirmed) with a #6 Meisternibs one.
As written above, to dismantle the nib just unscrew the housing (holder)-feeder-nib from the section and then pull the nib and feeder out of the holder.

As noted by wiz9777 you'll find some videos explaining the whole process either on the Meisternibs website or on the Classic Nib one.
Here: Meisternibs - How To Switch Nibs
... and here: CLASSIC NIB - videos


----------



## DavidSpavin (Aug 20, 2012)

Many thanks to all


----------

